# *****



## диапазон64 (1 Ноя 2013)

*****


----------



## ze_go (1 Ноя 2013)

диапазон64 писал:


> Не понимаю, откуда возникает этот непонятный стук и и шум в левой.


из хвалёной итальянской механики, разумеется...
p.s. нововведение неплохое - скос рядов на горке


----------



## диапазон64 (2 Ноя 2013)

*****


----------



## Gross (3 Ноя 2013)

Нет ли где записей этого музыканта- не с гаммами, а с музыкой? Не дадите ссылочку?


----------



## диапазон64 (3 Ноя 2013)

*****


----------

